# Hi from the netherlands



## RudyS (Dec 25, 2021)

Hi there,

I am a 37 year old guy from the Netherlands, just recently got into "composing". I started playing church organ in church, moved over to keyboards and later jazz piano. Although I play for many years I am not the most technically skilled musician. I can do a bit of everything, but excel in nothing. I also play a bit of guitar and bass. I do have a good understanding of music theory and I love to play around with synthesizers. Past years I played synthesizers in pop band around a female singer (who wrote all songs). She/we had some national radio hits and did a lot of gigs. Due to COVID and the fact I recently became a dad for the first time I am not gigging with that band anymore. I started with a movie soundtrack course to stay musically active. The idea of making my own music without being depended on other band members is really appealing to me.

I recently bought nucleus lite on BF to start fooling around a bit. I really like the sounds. I thinking about buying the whole edition (whenever they have sale, was hoping they would with Christmas...).


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 25, 2021)

Welkom en veel plezier hier!


----------



## RudyS (Dec 25, 2021)

Dank!


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Dec 25, 2021)

Hi, Rudy. Welcome and a merry Christmas.


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 25, 2021)

Welcome aboard. While reading your write-up you sound like a candidate to explore the free beta Pipe Organ from Sweelinq.

It's a Dutch company I only recently discovered. 

If you have or decide to explore its software, I'd be keen to hear from you on how you managed to get it working. Purely for selfish reasons, since I have downloaded it but can't get it to work in my DAW as a vst instrument (likely requires a pipe organ console? Not sure though.)

Regardless have fun in the vi world plus advancing your composing skill-set. Cheers from Canada. Bill


----------



## Tralen (Dec 25, 2021)

RudyS said:


> I can do a bit of everything, but excel in nothing.


So you excel in being a musician.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Dec 25, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> It's a Dutch company I only recently discovered.
> 
> If you have or decide to explore its software, I'd be keen to hear from you on how you managed to get it working. Purely for selfish reasons, since I have downloaded it but can't get it to work in my DAW as a vst instrument (likely requires a pipe organ console? Not sure though.)


I didn't get it working either. It probably is an alternative for Hauptwerk, so no DAW functionality.


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 25, 2021)

Rowy van Hest said:


> I didn't get it working either. It probably is an alternative for Hauptwerk, so no DAW functionality.


Thanks, I meantime sent this company a support query. If I hear otherwise (likely after the holidays) I'll post it. Best. Bill


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Dec 25, 2021)

Hey Rudy! Welkom hier


----------



## RudyS (Dec 25, 2021)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Seva Randeep (Dec 25, 2021)

Welkom Rudy  I'm new here too and Dutch.


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Dec 25, 2021)

Seva Randeep said:


> Welkom Rudy  I'm new here too and Dutch.


You're Dutch too? My God, it's an epidemic. Quick, hide the cheese!


----------



## Seva Randeep (Dec 25, 2021)

Rowy van Hest said:


> You're Dutch too? My God, it's an epidemic. Quick, hide the cheese!


Lol. Not for me. I'm vegan


----------



## jazzman7 (Dec 25, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 26, 2021)

Mogguh.


----------



## Seva Randeep (Dec 27, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Mogguh.


Moggûh


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 27, 2021)

hoi hoi,
er zijn best wat Nederlanders te vinden hier


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 27, 2021)

Misschien moet Nederlands maar de dominante taal worden hier 😄


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 27, 2021)

Egwel


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 27, 2021)

RudyS said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a 37 year old guy from the Netherlands, just recently got into "composing". I started playing church organ in church, moved over to keyboards and later jazz piano. Although I play for many years I am not the most technically skilled musician. I can do a bit of everything, but excel in nothing. I also play a bit of guitar and bass. I do have a good understanding of music theory and I love to play around with synthesizers. Past years I played synthesizers in pop band around a female singer (who wrote all songs). She/we had some national radio hits and did a lot of gigs. Due to COVID and the fact I recently became a dad for the first time I am not gigging with that band anymore. I started with a movie soundtrack course to stay musically active. The idea of making my own music without being depended on other band members is really appealing to me.
> 
> I recently bought nucleus lite on BF to start fooling around a bit. I really like the sounds. I thinking about buying the whole edition (whenever they have sale, was hoping they would with Christmas...).


Welcome! Come in, ask questions and offer advice as the mood takes you. Or just chat! Don’t let anyone talk you into buying anything; but here is a list of the absolute must haves:
EVERYTHING!!!!!


----------



## Tice (Dec 27, 2021)

Another Dutchie joins the ranks! Welkom!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## abirakari (Jan 9, 2022)

I'd be keen to hear from you on how you managed to get it working.


RudyS said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a 37 year old guy from the Netherlands, just recently got into "composing". I started playing church organ in church, moved over to keyboards and later jazz piano. Although I play for many years I am not the most technically skilled musician. I can do a bit of everything, but excel in nothing. I also play a bit of guitar and bass. I do have a good understanding of music theory and I love to play around with synthesizers. Past years I played synthesizers in pop band around a female singer (who wrote all songs). She/we had some national radio hits and did a lot of gigs. Due to COVID and the fact I recently became a dad for the first time I am not gigging with that band anymore. I started with a movie soundtrack course to stay musically active. The idea of making my own music without being depended on other band members is really appealing to me.
> Nox Vidmate VLC
> I recently bought nucleus lite on BF to start fooling around a bit. I really like the sounds. I thinking about buying the whole edition (whenever they have sale, was hoping they would with Christmas...).


----------



## RudyS (Jan 9, 2022)

abirakari said:


> I'd be keen to hear from you on how you managed to get it working.


How I got what working?


----------

